# Install Fails on OBS NDI Plugin



## Portland Bill (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi all,

Hope it's ok to dive straight in with a question.

I just took delivery of a load of kit to start putting out some livestreams today, and when I've installed OBS Link, it tells me that I need to install the OBS NDI Plugin too. I click preferences, it downloads the installer, and when I try to open it, it tells me Apple cannot check it for malicious software and makes me quit.

So I've located the file in my downloads folder, and opened it from there, and it starts to go through the installation, and gets right to the end of the installation before it suddenly fails and says "The installer encountered an error that caused the installation to fail. Contact the software manufacturer for assistance."

So I guess here I am, asking for assistance...

Appreciate any help!

Kris

Macbook Pro running Catalina 10.15.5


----------



## Portland Bill (Jul 5, 2020)

For anyone else having the same problem, I found out from some random on YouTube that the download link on here is out of date, and this is the more up to date one.

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-ndi-newtek-ndi™-integration-into-obs-studio.528/

Imagine the manufacturer not having up to date info...


----------

